# Word: Zeilenumbruch nach Tabelle verhindern



## deusfalsus (2. Oktober 2007)

Salvete,

ich habe in einer Dokumentenvorlage eine Tabelle, die zunächst nur eine Zeile hat.
Per Makro wird die Tabelle befüllt. Je nachdem, wie viele Datensätze aus der DB kommen, soviele Zeilen hat am Ende die Tabelle.
Das Problem ist, dass nach der Tabelle ein Zeilenumbruch folgt, der mich arg stört. Dadurch wird nämlich schon die nächste Seite angelegt, wenn ich die letzte Tabellenzeile beginne. Infolge dessen habe ich u.U. eine leere Seite (nur Kopf- & Fußzeile drauf), die sinnlos mit gedruckt wird.

Wie verhindere ich also, dass nach der Tabelle ein Zeilenumbruch existiert?

Edit: Ich hab herausgefunden, dass man das Steuerzeichen, sprich den Zeilenumbruch danach definitiv nicht entfernen kann. Ich habe jetzt den Textfluß auf umgebend gestellt. Daraus ergibt sich aber das Problem, dass die Tabelle den Seiteneinzug ignoriert und sich bis ins Nirvana auf der selben  Seite verlängert.
Wie kann ich die nun frei positionierte Tabelle begrenzen, so dass sie z.B. 1cm vor der Fußzeile aufhört und auf der nächsten Seite weitergeht?


----------

